# Favorite rust preventer



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.dayattherange.com/?page_id=3667

Check out how your favorite protectant holds up.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool. Gonna have to try and find some of that WD-40 specialist


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is the thing. Just because a gun lube has good corrosion resistance doesn't mean its a good gun lube. I have found many people using WD40 have it gum up in their actions etc.... sometimes so bad that the guns stop working.
I'm not saying this is a bad test. it is just a test of one thing. That being said it was a really great experiment and I learned a few things. Thanks for the post.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For guns and fishing equipment, I think the more relevant test was the thumb print test. With very few exceptions am I going to get salt water spray on a gun or reel and leave it uncleaned for more than a few hours or a day max. So, for me, that test is kinda irrelevant except it does tell which products can handle that kind of test. 

The thumb print test is where most of us will reside, clean weapon with a thumb print or so on it. Seems like all of the products did fairly well on that test. I use a combination of cleaners/lubricants, WD 40 for a quick cleaning in the field. Solvents and Rem Oil as needed for a thorough cleaning at home on the bench.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I usually spray the heck out of my 11-87 with corrosion x before a coast trip. That stuff had one of the higher Coeffs of friction, my gun has functioned just fine. But it is pretty thick, I can see it causing problems. 

However, the top performers (one shot, Wd40 spec., and frog lube) seem to not have higher friction coeffs.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Neat test. I always wonder why if your gonna do such a test, they dont get old guns to test on. Thats different metal than what they use for testing. It may or may not make a difference but would make it more relevent i think


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The type of metal doesnt matter in this test. All metal will corrode and rust. This was just a corrosion test for the protectant. I dont use WD40 because it will get sticky and gum up. I dont know about the WD40 Special.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

For you guys hunting in the salt there is no better coating than Teflon.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bottomsup said:


> The type of metal doesnt matter in this test. All metal will corrode and rust. This was just a corrosion test for the protectant. I dont use WD40 because it will get sticky and gum up. I dont know about the WD40 Special.


While true to this test, case hardened & blued steel would be a better testing surface for us gun guys. You never see these kinds of test done like that. Just my 2 â‚¬ though.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I use fireclean to lube and keep rust off, Works well for me.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

muney pit said:


> While true to this test, case hardened & blued steel would be a better testing surface for us gun guys. You never see these kinds of test done like that. Just my 2 â‚¬ though.


Why do you believe that hardened and blued steel would make any difference to a protectant corrosion test?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to have a Colt Trouper .357 that I lubed with WD40. Long story but in about 1979 I had to shoot a guy with one round. Later I discovered that the second and third rounds next in the cylinder were duds because the WD40 had found its way into the primers. I was not lubing excessively IMHO but it still penetrated the primers. FYI Gary


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

daddyhoney said:


> I used to have a Colt Trouper .357 that I lubed with WD40. Long story but in about 1979 I had to shoot a guy with one round. Later I discovered that the second and third rounds next in the cylinder were duds because the WD40 had found its way into the primers. I was not lubing excessively IMHO but it still penetrated the primers. FYI Gary


I tried wd40 to kill.primers because i had heard it both ways. Some say it does, some say it doesnt. Out of the 10 i soaked and let sit in a bowl cover in it for almost a month they all went pop. These were WSR. Have heard its more likely the wd40 has soaked the powder on some rounds that didnt fire but i never checked that out myself.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bottomsup said:


> Why do you believe that hardened and blued steel would make any difference to a protectant corrosion test?


Again, its only my veiw point of useing the materail thats most likely gonna be used. Not something close.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Get hold of some Ballistol great stuff


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

3 in 1 here, tried and true. A few of my firearms were my dads, older than I am and he used 3 in 1, guns still fire and perform like champs and are not rusty whatsoever....


good info, thanks for posting


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

ok...question. I found a couple of rifles I thought I had moved but didn't. They were left on the shed for about a year. Some rust spots, nothing appears to be pitted. Whats the best way to remove this rust?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I wash my browning BPS super mag off with a water hose and then spray it with WD40 (some yellow can) it does not get sticky. My gun rides in the boat all duck season and is wet in saltwater most of the time. It still looks new.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My gunsmith got me on Birchwood Casey Barricade Rust Preventer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Csafisher said:


> I usually spray the heck out of my 11-87 with corrosion x before a coast trip. That stuff had one of the higher Coeffs of friction, my gun has functioned just fine. But it is pretty thick, I can see it causing problems.
> 
> However, the top performers (one shot, Wd40 spec., and frog lube) seem to not have higher friction coeffs.


Corrosion x for me.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

